# Farmington hunt 10-11



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Got ahold of a hunting buddy late last night and kinda threw together an impromptu hunt for this morning. Got on the road and up to Farmington at about quarter to five. We got set up and luckily, the fellow hunter had brought a shovel. GREAT idea... he dug us out a couple pits while I threw dekes and man, it made a HUGE difference today. We piled salt grasses around our little seats and we were totally concealed from front and sides. Before anyone eats my rear about digging pits, basically it was shoveling out a flat spot for my butt and a little hole for my feet to sit in... that way when birds came in, I could stand instead of shooting from my rear. Not like we dug a huge hole for both of us to hang out in or anything... Anyway, started off early with me whacking a couple teal and then a couple Wigeon came in and my friend stoned the drake. BEAUTY!!!! My dog did the retrieving honors and the guy had his drake... pretty near spotless. It got slow and then all of a sudden, while I was on the phone with my wife, my partner called out a couple teal coming from my side. I told the wife to hold on, pitched the phone in the mud and he and I doubled up on the teal... both stone dead. Obviously, the shooting from last week improved. :lol: Best surprise... they were Cinnamons. I shot the hen, he shot the drake... a nice bright red (already) Cinnie teal.... such a gorgeous bird. We contemplated picking up because we both had to bail early and from my friiend's blind side came in a couple divers.... we're not exactly sure what they were although they look like hen Bluebills or immature Reddies but again, we tagged em both and my dog did the retrieving. He did awesome today on both double retrieves. Not bad for a free duck dog... and a mutt to boot. I think my friend got cell pics of the drake Cinnamon. Anyway... for a thrown together, last minute, nothing better to do hunt, it went freakin awesome.... Dude, thanks again for giving me a lift up there. It was an awesome day and next time we need to give each other a little more notice so we can get Jeremy in on the action as well. Post up those cell pics if you can get that worked out... That teal was a beauty!!!

Oh, side note. I saw first hand what black cloud will do to a duck today.... not something I'll EVER be shooting ducks with... the one diver that Kyle got with it was CRUSHED!! :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet hunt RR. Here is a pic of that Cinnamon.
[attachment=0:1nkr8lv6]1011081022a.jpg[/attachment:1nkr8lv6]


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Ruddy's or Hen Bluebills, Which One was it? Shoot first and ask questions later, sounds like you will fit in at FB just fine :shock: 


DIverFreak


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Uh oh.....ethics police are in FULL EFFECT on this one......that didn't take long. I bet he has NEVER mis-identified a bird IN HIS LIFE! And by the way....he said REDDIES, not Ruddy's....big difference, sir.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> Ruddy's or Hen Bluebills, Which One was it? Shoot first and ask questions later, sounds like you will fit in at FB just fine :shock:
> 
> DIverFreak


Hen bluebills and hen reddies are about the same size and almost identical this time of year. Both are legal though so no worries mate. Its not like we are confusing cans with redheads. Thanks for the props though, wish we had your kind of money for layout boats and hundreds of deeks.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Wish you had my Money!

Get off your butt, work 14 to 16 hours a day! take out a 2nd equity on your house to start your hardwood flooring business and work your butt off some more!
I aint rich, but the money i get is from blood/ and sweat!
I thought your buddy was bad at spelling as he is in identifying. Redheads and lesser scaup are not the same size, and there colors arent the same. I have never seen a hen redhead with white barrs vertical to the bill. EThics police, i miss identify birds from time to time, but, its not after its laying dead at my feet!
Again, The layout boats are another business i own, and it wasnt handed to me. I am probably broker than you, i just have the best when it comes to waterfowling! If my remark made you that mad you must think i was right, because i was!

DiverFreak


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

I think we need to get back to the fact that it was a great hunt and that should be the end of it! Congrats on the birds! nice cin teal as well


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> diverfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Ruddy's or Hen Bluebills, Which One was it? Shoot first and ask questions later, sounds like you will fit in at FB just fine :shock:
> ...


Nah... no thanks Kyle... I'll take an ability to read and comprehend a report over money, layouts and lots of decoys. :roll: :lol: I don't remember ever saying we shot "ruddies". If we had... um, pretty sure there aren't any restrictions on those so Diverfreak's point would be??? :? One diver apiece... not sure what law we were in danger of breaking, seeing as how we picked up right after that awesome double. I think even the CO's would have had a hard time picking out what species the two divers were so I'm more than comfortable knowing I shot a diver in eclipse plumage making identification difficult even for supposed ID pro's. Fitting in at Farmington?? Why yes, as a matter of fact, I had forgotten just how fun that could be, since this is my first year back after a year away from this particular spot. Thanks for reminding me how simple it all really can be Nortah... the company and the time spent has been GREAT. I'd not have chosen to spend it with other folks, regardless of how well they ID an eclipse bird and I'd take a four hour hunt like that again in a heartbeat. :twisted:

For the record, I've shot a hen redhead out there that I posted up on the DWR forums that DID have white patches around the bill, with a slightly blue bill (more like blue streaks on the gray bill) and I've also shot hen scaup out there later in the year that had the definite white line around the edge of the bill. The coloring early on IS remarkably similar... and the size is not that far off, at least from what I've seen having had both in my hand at the end of the day. 8) Not so surprisingly, folks on the forums couldn't tell me definitively one way or another what had dropped at my feet when I posted pictures of that previous hunt so without a definite full plumage bird in each hand, I don't feel all that bad that I know we shot two divers and were within our legal limits of harvest when we left Saturday afternoon. Potshots aside, I had a great time and would hunt with Nortah and Jeremy again in a heartbeat, bird ID worked up to perfection or not.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> *I have never seen a hen redhead with white barrs vertical to the bill.*


Have you ever seen those bars while a bird is flying 15 mph at 35 yards? Doubt it, chill out man. Some of us like to hunt and not get SOOO serious about it. We are NOT the type to sit on the dike on a lawn chair and blast away. We were the furthest out of anyone and RR carried over 60 deeks out that far. No boats, just leg power...just hunting. We worked hard and were rewarded with some nice birds. Thanks for the judgment though you are sure helping out the sport. :roll:
For those who care to know, here are some pics of the two species. This has been a good learning experience for me to learn more about the differences. In December if I kill one I will have no issue with this.
[attachment=0:2dgj6z4d]redhead_hen.jpg[/attachment:2dgj6z4d]
[attachment=1:2dgj6z4d]scaup.jpg[/attachment:2dgj6z4d]
[attachment=2:2dgj6z4d]redhead.jpg[/attachment:2dgj6z4d]


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

After looking at those pics Kyle, I'd be really surprised if we didn't dump two hen Redheads, or immature drakes at least. That being said, NEITHER bird had a definite blue bill.... both were still almost all gray with little blue streaks. Weird coloring... pretty but subtle and they tasted GREAT!! Diverfreak, no hard feelings but we really aren't what most folks think of when Farmington is brought up. We're pretty careful about when, where and what we shoot and Kyle is right... we did work our rears off to get to where we could hunt inspite of the dike gunnery. Hard enough in fact that I'm thinking about downsizing my load... it was HARD WORK!! :shock:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> After looking at those pics Kyle, I'd be really surprised if we didn't dump two hen Redheads, or immature drakes at least. That being said, NEITHER bird had a definite blue bill.... both were still almost all gray with little blue streaks. Weird coloring... pretty but subtle and they tasted GREAT!! Diverfreak, no hard feelings but we really aren't what most folks think of when Farmington is brought up. We're pretty careful about when, where and what we shoot and Kyle is right... we did work our rears off to get to where we could hunt inspite of the dike gunnery. Hard enough in fact that I'm thinking about downsizing my load... it was HARD WORK!! :shock:


This is what I was trying to say but I got a little fired up.  Good wording Riverrat. I was thinking two hen redheads two.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

maybe diverfreak thought it was a typo when you called em reddies. i sure have never seen a reddy in utah. i hear they have a lot of em in down south. next, if you have seen enough scaup and redheads up close, there is a distinct white bar on a scaup, and not on a redhead. third, i dont know about you, but i sure wouldnt pick a fight with a guy named DIVER freak. from pictures, and stories i have read by him, im willing to bet he has seen a diver or two in his day. now to my last point- nor-tah- who that you know personally, killed and retreived the most ducks on public land, without a duck boat, and in utah??? now, who of all the people you know is the most broke? last i checked money has nothing to do with how good of a duck hunter/identifier you are


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> maybe diverfreak thought it was a typo when you called em reddies.


I'll give him that... its what I've called em, what the DWR folks I've talked to about em at Farmington refer to them as.... not like I'm the only one. I'll try and be more proper about my phrasing from here on out. :|



deadicated1 said:


> I sure have never seen a reddy in utah. i hear they have a lot of em in down south.


Thats a shame... I hear there are quite a few on your favorite reservoir. 8)



deadicated1 said:


> Next, if you have seen enough scaup and redheads up close, there is a distinct white bar on a scaup, and not on a redhead. third, i dont know about you, but i sure wouldnt pick a fight with a guy named DIVER freak. from pictures, and stories i have read by him, im willing to bet he has seen a diver or two in his day.


I don't remember anyone contesting whether or not the gentleman questioning our ethics in shooting first had ever seen a diver up close. I'm sure with a layout boat, he's seen quite a few different species up close and personal. Also, who was picking a fight?? There was a questionable comment made about a hard to identify bird that was answered the same way the question was posed.... abrasive and with a good dose of sarcasm mixed in. :lol:

I've also seen plenty of both species in my hand or in the hand of my hunting partners and early on, its hard to tell the difference. Later in the season when all the birds are in full plumage with everything grown in and no pin feathers, etc, then it makes bird ID that much easier. As it was, we both took a diver and picked up our decoys so the identification was pretty much a moot point, brought up for curiousity's sake only, since the birds in question were not canvasbacks. I wish I'd taken a picture of both birds for a) identification purposes and b) to show just how devastating one of the flightstopper pellets from black cloud can be.



deadicated1 said:


> Now to my last point- nor-tah- who that you know personally, killed and retreived the most ducks on public land, without a duck boat, and in utah??? now, who of all the people you know is the most broke? *last i checked money has nothing to do with how good of a duck hunter/identifier you are*


No, but it all goes back to the original comment. I'm sure Nortah read into that comment that perhaps if we all hunted out of layout boats and were shooting birds ten feet from our face, then ID wouldn't be an issue. It seems we did just fine on everything but the diver so the problem lies where?? I don't know if the comment was meant that way and honestly I don't care but it was pretty lame... especially as careful as we tried to be both days we hunted together, picking our shots, waiting to shoot until it was actually go time (unlike the rest of the marsh apparently), setting the dekes so all our shots were "in your face" situations. We worked hard to do it right every time out and the comment made was a cheap shot, taken because we weren't 100% sure what we'd shot even after we had it in hand. I know it was a duck, it was the 1 diver I shot that day and I slept just fine that night knowing neither of us had broken any laws by taking them home. Honestly, I didn't really think about it much until this whole dustup was created on this topic.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> maybe diverfreak thought it was a typo when you called em reddies. i sure have never seen a reddy in utah. i hear they have a lot of em in down south. next, if you have seen enough scaup and redheads up close, there is a distinct white bar on a scaup, and not on a redhead. third, i dont know about you, but i sure wouldnt pick a fight with a guy named DIVER freak. from pictures, and stories i have read by him, im willing to bet he has seen a diver or two in his day. now to my last point- nor-tah- who that you know personally, killed and retreived the most ducks on public land, without a duck boat, and in utah??? now, who of all the people you know is the most broke? last i checked money has nothing to do with how good of a duck hunter/identifier you are


Thank you for your list of points, duly noted. :roll:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Hmmm... maybe you two should have used a spear gun :wink: 

(Jokes getting older by the min. I know, I know)


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

nor tah and river rat just wondering where you guys set up? i was out there friday afternoon from about 3 till dark and saturday from opening light till 3 and never saw anyone set up as far as you could get on the dike. I was past the last bridge in a boat and saw 2 guys on bikes we talked to later in the day. If you set up on the dike going east or south i find it hard to believe you got ducks coming off the rest pond landing in your deke's and having "in your face" action. That whole dike is nothing but sky busting with the occasional low duck not very often. just wondering where you set up i will look for you next time as we pass by if you guys head west.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

pintail said:


> nor tah and river rat just wondering where you guys set up? i was out there friday afternoon from about 3 till dark and saturday from opening light till 3 and never saw anyone set up as far as you could get on the dike. I was past the last bridge in a boat and saw 2 guys on bikes we talked to later in the day. If you set up on the dike going east or south i find it hard to believe you got ducks coming off the rest pond landing in your deke's and having "in your face" action. That whole dike is nothing but sky busting with the occasional low duck not very often. just wondering where you set up i will look for you next time as we pass by if you guys head west.


Oh my hell you guys are relentless. I'll let RR give away spots. They arent mine to talk about. All I will say is that we were not on the dike and yes we did have in your face action on birds coming off the rest pond. This was due to a great set up of deeks and some sweet blinds we set up. How did you do out there? Where are the pics?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

why is that your biggest comeback? where are the pics, lets see some pics, come on, i know you had you camera? well, where are yours with these unidentifiable divers? just so you know, that last question was all from Pintail. why are "you guys" relentless?? what is that supposed to mean


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Its just all so much DRAMA!! I swear this place is turning into Utah on the Fly. We dont post reports to be slammed by people. It is to share hunting success and show some pics. I had my cell phone that day and only snapped a quick pic of the cinnie. About being relentless, First it was D Freak then you, then Pintail. And thats just on this thread. I'm done though, you guys can fight all you want on here and I will just fish and hunt. I am sick of all the drama and opinions. A guy has to be SO careful on here or people jump down your throat. About a freaking hen Redhead none the less...


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

if you read my post again it just asks WHERE DID YOU SET UP? farmington is no secret you have 3 dikes to choose from or a boat to get you out there and there are just as many guys out on boats as there is on the dike. And don't ask for pictures if you don't have any. I catch plenty of fish that i don't post any pictures of like wise with hunting. I don't classify taking pictures as having a succesful hunt. Limiting out is an accomplishment!!!


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

yo RR and NOR.. glad you guys got some birds..same spot as the opener??? I ended up takin two guys out for there first hunt we went about 100yds from the opener spot.. had a good deek spread but nothin.. until we were pickin up the deeks my buddy had his gun straped on his back and one came right at us.. it was nice to see him get his first bird made it worth while..I cant belive we didnt get any birds comin in we had great cover and everything. anyway cant wait to get out with you guys again soon....oh ya RR took your idea on carrying your deeks man I wish i would have thought of that along time ago works great thanks for the idea!!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yep same spot. We need to get out again soon! We are trying to plan a trip for the next little bit but we will see. We will let you know for sure.


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

Cant wait..........


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Cinnamon Riley.

Unusual amount of Cinnies up in Southwest Wyoming this year too.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Good job guys! I'm a little jealous,, and I'm a boat hunter


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

pintail said:


> nor tah and river rat just wondering where you guys set up? i was out there friday afternoon from about 3 till dark and saturday from opening light till 3 and never saw anyone set up as far as you could get on the dike.


We're like duck marsh ninjas.... in and out, without anyone knowing we were there. I know, I know... impossible to believe that we could be so close to the dike and walk out in four hours with seven birds. Without pictures, it didn't really happen so I just wouldn't worry any more about it. You'll just give yourself a headache or something. If your Farmington fog picture is any indication, you were out the other way from where we headed anyway. 8) The trick is to play the skybusters in your favor.... and we did that perfectly which led to, again impossible, I know.... birds in our face. There wasn't a bird we shot that fell further than 20 yards from where we sat. I thought in the dark we put our dekes out further but they were all pretty close to shore. The divers and teal were on the close edge of the dekes when they were dropped and Kyle's widgeon actually was crossing and fell in the decoys.... so, they weren't that far out. I'd say we could take you and show you, but I don't see that happening so it'll remain a mystery.... shrouded in Farmington fog. :lol: By his relentless comment, I'm sure Kyle meant that Scott seems to try awfully hard to downplay how successful Kyle has been already this season, without hunting in Scott's spots. It looks like those fellas have had some good hunts in their areas, so I don't get the whole "hater" mentality about Nor-tah's hunt. Jealousy?? Just a real hard on to give somebody a load of grief? I have no idea what the guys problem is but the folks questioning the hunt need to chill.... it was a good time, earned with leg muscle and a lot of sweat and we shot some good birds..... end of story. The spot isn't being given out because there are jackals out there that would be all over it like stink on... well, you know. Sorry if guys are torn up about that... but thats the way it goes. Have a good one. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeremy... I apologize for not calling you. I should have. Next time I hunt anywhere like that, you'll get a call. I agree, I can't wait for the three of us to get out and get more birds. Glad you liked the pack idea... takes a good bit of weight off your shoulders huh? I gotta cut down though... that pack started wobbling and was a little top heavy on the way out. :lol: 

Poo Pie.... no spearguns were used in the non-filming of this hunt, although seven animals were harmed during the proceedings. Four of them were later breasted out (yes, even the diver) and eaten by me, my stepdaughter and my canine workhorse. I can't speak for the fate of the other three but I would guess they were consumed in a similar manner. 

Gee... dont' be jealous... I wish I had a boat to run us out to our spots sometimes, especially the day after when my legs are killing me. This getting old stuff is a pain in the.... legs. I hope you have some awesome hunts this year and possibly, if we can work it out, I'd like to meet you and hunt.

Goob... it was really pretty. I have a couple other places I want to hunt these where I've seen them in full plumage. They're gorgeous birds.. this one was all red except for the head which was just turning it looked like. I just need to get some batteries for the wifes digital and we'll get some good shots up on here. That bird and the Widgeon were really pretty.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Thanks for the props though, wish we had your kind of money for layout boats and hundreds of deeks.


if wishes had fins we'd all have a barrel full...."sir". see the thing is a few of us have went "fishing" for those particular wishes and have been fortunate enough to "put a few in the pan". get over it already.

"sir" what corner of life did some of us poor soles turn that led us astray? please, could-ya p-l-e-a-s-e toss a life-line here and enlighten to the fact of what just exactly is wrong with a boat hunter? that just so happens to have enough deeks to mimick a small raft of birds?

.....OHHhhh the _EVIL_ :shock: :roll:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

RIVERRAT-i hope you get reamed like i did by NORTAH since you used his name in a post!!! im not jealous or out to get anyone. i got mad about him talking and sharing all this information when clearly you guys have an amazing spot. next, i agreed with someone else who called you guys out on duck id. once again, i am not perfect, as i am getting bent over from a bird i thought was something but maybe i was wrong. some comments should just be left unspoken, like those about money, when nobody on this "anonymous" forum knows anything about anyone else's financial sitiation. nobody (namely me) ever claimed you didnt kill those birds, but the one who always tells people to post up pics didnt even put a pic of the bird in question, just to clarify what is was.


----------



## RAM4X (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm not attacking anyone, so don't take it that way, but this.....



schaueelab said:


> yo RR and NOR.. glad you guys got some birds..same spot as the opener??? I ended up takin two guys out for there first hunt we went about 100yds from the opener spot..


...is the reason I'm very selective about who I hunt with and where I take them. 2^2 and pretty soon it's 2^5 and I'm looking for a new decent spot.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> what just exactly is wrong with a boat hunter? that just so happens to have enough deeks to mimick a small raft of birds?


[/quote]

Not a thing wrong with that... giving people grief about an eclipse bird that is hard to identify? Thats just ridiculous. There were stereotypes flying all over there at the start of this post, but that snowball wasn't packed and thrown by the two hunters to get it rolling. I already made this remark, but that comment about "fitting in at Farmington just fine" was answered with the acidic sarcasm that it was made with in the first place. 8) Folks shouldn't be dishing if they don't like getting the same type of comment back at em... and thats all there is to that. :lol: Like I said, if what I do is "Farmington style", so be it because I had a fantastic time, as usual. Some folks just have to take a shot... can't possibly do anything other than run down somebody else's hunts and this is a prime example of that. Personally I don't care, hell I have gotten a pretty thick skin from hanging out around here (as we all have if you've been around long enough) but the lack of class by some folks is pretty disheartening. :|

DeadicatedI.... nope, he didn't say a word about it. Its probably a respect thing we seem to have going on I guess. I do believe the person in question put up two pictures of the different species... and it actually helped me draw a conclusion regarding what bird we actually did shoot Saturday. 8) Would I change anything I did Saturday... not really, other than perhaps bring some batteries and a good camera so issues like this would be put to bed long before it took three pages of Nor-tah and I defending our actions in shootin the last two birds to folks who weren't even there. :roll:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Longgun said:
> 
> 
> > what just exactly is wrong with a boat hunter? that just so happens to have enough deeks to mimick a small raft of birds?


Not a thing wrong with that... giving people grief about an eclipse bird that is hard to identify? Thats just ridiculous. There were stereotypes flying all over there at the start of this post, but that snowball wasn't packed and thrown by the two hunters to get it rolling. I already made this remark, but that comment about "fitting in at Farmington just fine" was answered with the acidic sarcasm that it was made with in the first place. 8) Folks shouldn't be dishing if they don't like getting the same type of comment back at em... and thats all there is to that. :lol: Like I said, if what I do is "Farmington style", so be it because I had a fantastic time, as usual. Some folks just have to take a shot... can't possibly do anything other than run down somebody else's hunts and this is a prime example of that. Personally I don't care, hell I have gotten a pretty thick skin from hanging out around here (as we all have if you've been around long enough) but the lack of class by some folks is pretty disheartening. :|

DeadicatedI.... nope, he didn't say a word about it. Its probably a respect thing we seem to have going on I guess. I do believe the person in question put up two pictures of the different species... and it actually helped me draw a conclusion regarding what bird we actually did shoot Saturday. 8) Would I change anything I did Saturday... not really, other than perhaps bring some batteries and a good camera so issues like this would be put to bed long before it took three pages of Nor-tah and I defending our actions in shootin the last two birds to folks who weren't even there. :roll:[/quote]

+1. I didnt mean that to all boaters. Just the ones who classify me with sky busters. Seems he should know better than to assume that.


----------



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Riley, sent you a PM. I am about as new to ducks, as you were to archery....lets see if you can teach me to shoot my Extrema2 I got for it??


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hell Curley, I dont' know that I can teach you anything (there's much better shots on here than me) but I can certainly take you to some spots where we'll get some shots at ducks. There is another guy on here that wants to hook up for a hunt out at Farmington so if you wanted, I'd go out on the dike with you guys and see what we can hit. I've got a dog so all you'll have to do is run rounds through your new gun and he'll go get your birds. I've got some other spots we could probably hit too.... I need to bring my bow here and shoot some more... I am at the point that I'm about to go hike up some of the hills out there and take what waits around to see what I'm all about.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah,

i know that wasnt what you were getting at, and im sincerely glad that you all had an enjoyable time but i think what got DF all riled was a shot was taken and made at an unidenfyable species. something any self respecting hunter would not do. would you shoot at just a viewable piece of say a buck or bull w/o first confirming it has antlers???


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I would if the limit was seven and you could shoot bucks or does. :lol: jk I know I need to be better at it and I am when I am closer to my limit but I had only shot 2 birds by then. I see your point though. See how much better this works. Point is made. No one is pissed.... Thanks longgun.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

No, but the huge difference is in time required to make that identification. The buck or bull isn't going anywhere real fast, unless you present yourself as a threat and in that situation its a one shot and done deal... taking more than one animal isn't even an option. I doubt either one of us would take a shot at a deer or elk just because we could see a patch of fur in a bush (yes, I know that sounds terrible). :lol: 

These ducks might have gone feet wet and stuck around, letting us ID them, but they didn't seem to be slowing down when we pulled up on them. As close as they were, it was easy to know they were smaller birds, certainly not Canvasbacks so there was no danger in taking the shot. Knowing that it was not a Canvasback (body was a lot smaller) and we'd shot NO birds that would bring us close to any sort of a limit, I was comfortable taking that shot and would more than likely do it again, the exact same way. At that point we'd shot teal and one Widgeon so there was no worry that we were breaking a possession limit by taking a diver. I won't speak for Nor-tah's thoughts on it because these were just my little reasons why I didn't hesitate. 8) Oooop... beat me to it sir.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I think we should put together a good visa commercial for this.

1 box of shells $14
24 decoys $100
Waders and coat $250
Killing a limit of ducks with your buddies. Priceless


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> No, but the huge difference is in time required to make that identification. The buck or bull isn't going anywhere real fast, unless you present yourself as a threat and in that situation its a one shot and done deal....


....havnt hunted either of those species much either apparently  :wink:

hey at least you all give a hoot about what has been put in the bag.

i didnt meen to sound as if i was going off on the either of you. i had taken a stroll down center dike the other night to see what species are starting to grace the area with their presence and stumbled across a dead eclipse drake Can stuffed under a bush :evil: **O** ...so pardon my "tone" on the subject, i was a _touch_ pre-heated:wink:

Good Luck...

Good Luck!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i meant post a pic of the exact duck in question. a random pic of a redhead and the drawing of a scaup was not what i meant when i said post the pics. when said person always tells people to post their pics, he isnt asking for a nice picture of some random animal, he wants the exact catch or kill. as did i


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

RAM4X said:


> I'm not attacking anyone, so don't take it that way, but this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all it was there first time hunting ever...they have never even been in a marsh it all looks the same to them...plus I blind folded them on the way there and on the way back..they dont even know where they were!!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

blindfold?!

:idea: hey now that's an idea! i have particular forum member that wants to tag along on a hunt or two...now i just have to frisk him before we blast off to see if he has ectivated his GPS to ping some lat's and long's _(O)_


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

Riverrat i dont need any secret spot were i can go to kill ducks at Farmington. I have hunted there 9 years now and have many places were we can go to get our limits. If you know where i was set up from my picture of the fog lets here where i was? If you get it right maybe i will post up pics of the ducks we got saturday.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> if we can work it out, I'd like to meet you and hunt..


I look forward to it


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow,what a shame that a good report(thank Riverrat) turns into such a holier than thou whine fest.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

All of this over some lousy, stinkin ducks??? WOW! :roll: 

BTW, I heard they eat poop... :mrgreen:


----------



## RAM4X (Sep 12, 2007)

schaueelab said:


> First of all it was there first time hunting ever...they have never even been in a marsh it all looks the same to them...plus I blind folded them on the way there and on the way back..they dont even know where they were!!!


All I'm saying, and this is not directed at anyone in particular so don't take it personal, is that if someone extends another person the courtesy of taking that person to one of their spots, (no matter how good the hunt was, where it is, or how many other people know about it), have the courtesy to not take 10 of your friends there. And if you really want to be polite, don't hunt there yourself without the hunter that was kind enough to allow you to enjoy on a spot that they worked hard to find.

I think that this is the courteous thing to do, though some probably disagree. After all... we've become a me first, gotta get mine, selfish kind of people.

That being said... Congrats on a good hunt you guys.

Riley... one of these days I'm gonna ring you and set up a hunt.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> I didnt meen to sound as if i was going off on the either of you. i had taken a stroll down center dike the other night to see what species are starting to grace the area with their presence and *stumbled across a dead eclipse drake Can stuffed under a bush *:evil: **O** ...so pardon my "tone" on the subject, i was a _touch_ pre-heated:wink:


My wife came out to meet us in the parking lot on Saturday and she said she saw some guys shoot a "white" bird and leave it in the grass... I'm guessing it was a shorebird as there were several flocks flying around. Thats BS LG, and I would be ticked too if I were you. Thats the kind of crap that needs to have LEO's walking that dike keeping an eye on what people are bringing down. Weed out the idiots for crying out loud!!! :evil:

As far as I'm concerned, I didn't have any problem with what you said.... like somebody else mentioned, just a discussion going on is all... and if my actions spur discussion and somebody learning something because of it... no problem here.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

357bob said:


> Wow,what a shame that a good report(thank Riverrat) turns into such a holier than thou whine fest.


No problem Bob... hope it keeps on working out this way for us and you (if you're into ducks) all season long. I think there is a personal issue between my hunting partner and a few friends but other than that, I was happy to post what we did last weekend. It was a great time and I used to be all about hunting alone but meeting new guys off the forums has been awesome so far.

Pintail, its on you to post pictures or not but I'll tell you that on Saturday you weren't on the same pond we were at.... we only had one boat quite a way to the north of us. I saw the same thing you did, but behind us as opposed to the fog/rain/snow being in the hills to the north, which is what your picture shows. I can only guess you were in a pond out to the south of the center dike but I really don't care to guess much more than that. 8)

I'm glad the discussion hasn't gotten too far out of hand and Nortah, thanks for that picture of the redhead hen.... it was spot on as far as what Buddy fetched up for us that morning. Jeremy... don't sweat that hunt with your buddies. I just wish you guys had gotten more birds. Its not like I don't have other spots to hunt or anything... and I'd like to hunt more of them with you and Kyle. You guys are great company, even for BYU fans!! 

Gee and Ram, we'll definitely have to hook up and hunt. I think we'd have a good time, birds or not. I don't know that I'll ever get through my list of guys to hunt with, or that I'd like to hunt with anyway, but we'll give it a good shot anyway. Thanks for all the positive responses to the report and the negative ones, well.... I just don't have a whole lot left to say I guess. We had a good time and some folks took issue with what and how things were done but I suppose you just can't please everyone all the time. I'd spend my whole season chasing my tail if thats all I went out for. Good luck to all of you in your hunts. 8) I'll make sure I get some batteries so we're not relying on cell phones for memories (mine's usually dead or close to anyway). :lol:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

i think i just heard a collective _s-i-g-h_ by the forum members that may be viewing this thread..._NOT MORE CO's_


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Good news, fox just purchased this forum and the fishing forum. They are starting a new reality drama series. I can't wait for the show to start. I will tell everyone where my secret spot is. I believe the state owns it and it's west of I-15. Sorry no pictures yet, ill make sure the next time I post I have them. Good luck


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

make sure when you post the pictures that you show all the new stupid people that are hunting there after they found out about it on the forum and skybusting and educating the ducks.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> make sure when you post the pictures that you show all the new stupid people that are hunting there after they found out about it on the forum


You and your friends?? LMK. :roll:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i dont know what lmk means.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Longgun said:


> blindfold?!
> 
> :idea: hey now that's an idea! i have particular forum member that wants to tag along on a hunt or two...now i just have to frisk him before we blast off to see if he has ectivated his GPS to ping some lat's and long's _(O)_


Frisk? What if they're keesterin' that GPS?! :shock: I think a at least a strip search is in order. :lol:


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

went out to the bay today and had one of the best days you can have with the snow geese, they were everywhere, limited out with 6 coming down between me and my friend. enjoy!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL.... know I know ! they eat poop :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

guner said:


> LOL.... know I know ! they eat poop :lol:


Which birds?? Rudder's "snow geese"? :lol:


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> After looking at those pics Kyle, I'd be really surprised if we didn't dump two hen Redheads, or immature drakes at least. That being said, NEITHER bird had a definite blue bill.... both were still almost all gray with little blue streaks. Weird coloring... pretty but subtle and they tasted GREAT!! Diverfreak, no hard feelings but we really aren't what most folks think of when Farmington is brought up. We're pretty careful about when, where and what we shoot and Kyle is right... we did work our rears off to get to where we could hunt inspite of the dike gunnery. Hard enough in fact that I'm thinking about downsizing my load... it was HARD WORK!! :shock:


Hey RR don't be a panzy, cowboy up, and pack some deeks. :shock: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

tumblingwings said:


> Hey RR don't be a panzy, cowboy up, and pack some deeks. :shock: :wink: :lol:


YOU and I need to do that together.... Pack some dekes out for geese somewhere. :lol:

When is the FS trip or is it too late in your opinion?


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> tumblingwings said:
> 
> 
> > Hey RR don't be a panzy, cowboy up, and pack some deeks. :shock: :wink: :lol:
> ...


Oh ya, for geese? That means I'm packin the deeks. And I'm a lot older than you. How fair is that.

BTW good job on the hunt with nortah.


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey RR don't be a panzy, cowboy up, and pack some deeks. :shock: :wink: :lol:[/quote]

turned out all i needed was some french fries.


----------

